# 2004 exhaust



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where i get a video or sound file of a stock 2004 exhaust?
thanks in advice guys!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

All I know is that it sounds nothing like the 2005-2006 exhaust. I was disappointed when I started up the 2004 that I test drove after hearing the newer Goats.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I think ls1sounds.com is still up n running.


----------

